# $8.00 inline duct fan



## puffnstuff (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok for materials you need
1. 6" metal duct fitting
2. $8.00 "o2 cool"  6" ac/dc fan from lowes. or any small fan that has pivot points and will fit inside your duct.
3.tin snipes
4. duct tape or electrical tape
5 felt tip pen
6 small phillips screw driver

See pics below for reference:

 This is too easy. 
1. Get your supplies together pic 1
2. Disassemble the fan as in pic 2 with the small phillips screw driver.
3. line up the pivot points so that the fan is centered in the duct and mark with the felt tip pen. pic 3
4. cut a notch out of the duct as in pic 4. cut must be deep enough to allow full insertion of the fitting into the next piece of duct with the pivot points of the fan in the notch.
5. Tape up the little circuit board seperatly if the fan has one leaving the plug in open for the wire. Then tape up the whole assemly so it holds the wires and fan in the duct fitting nice and solid, pic5.  If you want to be sure it stays put and aligned with the duct you can drill a small hole in the duct and run a screw through it and into the plastic fan shroud. 
6. pic 6. There ya go buddy install your new hood exhaust fan in your duct work and be cool(er)

This should do real well for a 400 watt, it does ok on my 600's, better than the $28 8" inline duct boost fans anyway.

being as these are cheapo fans, if you are going to go this way make sure you buy an extra fan and have it ready to go incase the first one dies. If nothing else this should be better than nuttin' untill ya can afford to fork out $275 for a real one.
Any questions?
puff


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice DIY!


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 13, 2008)

lowes rules!


----------

